# Suche AIO für Ryzen 3100@ 4,5 Ghz



## ArktosFFM (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo.
Ich betreibe meinen Ryzen 3100 @4,5 Ghz (1.285V) und benötige einen bessere Kühlung. Aktuell verwende ich einen Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 mit einem Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12 und komme im Cinebench auf 75° durchweg. Ich verwende ein Fractal Design-Define C TG mit 4 Gehäuselüftern.

Welche AIO-Lösung würdet ihr empfehlen?

Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Gigabyte Aourus Master 3060 TI zum Einsatz. 

Aufgrund des Platzmangels und der Tatsache, dass ich die beiden 120er Lüfter im Deckel weiter verwenden möchte, würde ich zu einer 120er Lösung greifen. Würde ich mit einer *ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 120 einen Temperaturgewinn erzielen ?*


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2020)

Du hast doch schon gute Temperaturen, was erwartest du mit einer AIO? Besonders dann mit nur einem 120er Radiator.
Wasser ist kein Wunderwerk und muss mit Luftkühlung am Radiator genau so herunter gekühlt werden.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Dezember 2020)

ArktosFFM schrieb:


> komme im Cinebench auf 75° durchweg


Das ist doch völlig in Ordnung! 




ArktosFFM schrieb:


> ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 120 einen Temperaturgewinn erzielen ?


Nein




ArktosFFM schrieb:


> benötige einen bessere Kühlung


Warum? 

Also eine bessere Kühlung, erreichst du mit einem größeren Kühler aber nicht mit einer ollen 120er AIO. Aber wie gesagt, sehe ich bei dir keinen Handlungsbedarf. 
Wie sind die Temps denn beim Zocken? Cinebench wird ja nicht dein Lieblingsspiel sein


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Dezember 2020)

Erlaube mir die Frage, wieso du eine andere Kühlung benötigst ? Die 75°C sind doch mehr als gut.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2020)

Besonders dann noch in Cinebench.

Denn dieses Programm bringt deine Kerne alle auf 100% und verlangt schon bereits eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme. Solch eine Leistungsaufnahme wirst du meist in Spielen nicht erreichen weil ein GPU-Limit meist anliegt und so wirst du bestimmt solche Temperaturen nicht in Spiele erreichen. Ganz davon abgesehen das deine 75°C hierbei sogar besondere gut sind.

Wie bereits geschrieben muss Wasser auch herunter gekühlt werden und Wasser alleine reicht nicht aus um kühler und leiser zu werden. Hierbei muss Fläche der Radiatoren dazu kommen was einer AIO Grundsätzlich fehlt. Es kommt noch dazu das du auf ein 120er Radiator gehen möchtest was sogar gar nicht so gut ist. Zumindest wirst du damit weder kühler noch leiser werden. Custom Waküs setzen daher auf mehr Fläche der Radiatoren und dann erst wird die Wassertemperatur besser herunter gekühlt und Lüfter können dann auch meist langsamer laufen und so leiser werden.

Siehe dazu: Wasserkühlung: Hilfe, meine neue AIO ist weder leise noch kühl!


----------



## ArktosFFM (26. Dezember 2020)

Im Cyberpunk habe ich meist 65 Grad, also im Wesentlichen dann, wenn wenig NPCs und wenig Aktionen zu sehen sind. Ansonsten kurze Peaks auf 70-74 Grad. Ansonsten geben ich euch Recht, die Temps sind "eigentlich" gut. In Wreckfest hatte ich eben 54°, in GTA5 sind es zwischen 60° und 64°. Den eLoop lasse ich bei Vollast mit 1.100 rpm laufen - nicht hörbar das Teil. Dann werde ich nur einen zweiten 120er Lüfter im Deckel platzieren. Dann ist das Projekt "Aufrüsung" abgeschlossen . Danke bis hierin


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2020)

Ein Prozessor lässt sich im allgemeinem schwer kühlen und selbst mit einer custom Wakü würdest du nur leiser werden. Als ich vor Jahren von Luftkühlung mit einem fetten Alpenföhn K2 und geköpfter CPU was bereits gute Temperaturen hatte und auch im Grunde sehr leise war auf custom Wakü umgestiegen bin hatte ich ein Temperatur Vorteil von etwa 10°C. Hierbei bin ich damals aber auch auf Fläche gegangen und so hatte ich einen 420er + 240er Radiator verbaut. Mein Mora war zu der Zeit noch nicht mit verbaut.

Du möchtest aber von einem bereits sehr gutem Kühler auf nur einer 120er AIO umsteigen und das wird dir im schlimmsten Fall sogar die Temperaturen verschlechtern oder gar lauter werden. Denn ein Radiator hat auch Lüfter drauf verbaut, sonst würde das Wasser nicht kühler werden. Eine AIO hat seine Vorteile daher überwiegend in der Optik und alles etwas aufgeräumter zu haben. Es kommt noch dazu das dann meist die Grafikkarte weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird und diese immer eine gewisse Temperatur und Drehzahl der Lüfter erreichen wird. Aus diesem Grund wird solch ein System unter Last auch immer eine gewisse Lautstärke erreichen.

Besser geht daher nur mit einem custom Loop und auch ausreichend Fläche.
Aber das ist wieder eine andere Preisklasse, da kommst mit dem selben Betrag wie mit einer Luftkühlung oder AIO nicht hin.

Aus diesem Grund ist die Optimierung der Gehäuselüfter in deinem Fall jedenfalls die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Dezember 2020)

Das sind doch super Temps.
Du kannst natürlich noch die CPU Spannung etwas runter nehmen, oder den Takt+Spannung reduzieren. Das würde die Temps vielleicht etwas reduzieren.

Mein 2600 läuft bei 3,8GHz (oder 3,9) bei irgendwas unter 1,2 Volt (ich glaube 1,15V). Kann es gerade nicht genau sagen.

Dadurch bleibt der Prozessor beim Zocken auf ca. 60 Grad. Bei 4GHz und 1,35V waren es glaub ich um die 70 bis 75 Grad.
(mal unabhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl, bei 75 grad hat der n bissl schneller gedreht)


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2020)

Das stimmt, mit der Spannung kann auch noch an der Temperatur was geändert werden, da ein Prozessor je nach Spannung auch heißer wird. Ich nutze deshalb mit meinem 9900K der Problemlos sogar 5 GHz auf alle Kerne und ich mit meinen Temperaturen keine Probleme mit meiner Wakü habe dennoch nur 4,7 GHz, weil ich so gut 10°C niedriger mit den Temperaturen weil ich dazu auch weniger Spannung anliegen habe. Innerhalb meiner Spiele macht es auch kein Unterschied oder ich 4,7 oder 5 GHz anliegen habe.


----------

